# Music by Genre > Jazz/Blues Variants, Bossa, Choro, Klezmer >  my new blues tune was a hit!

## ira

thought i'd share my joy!
i wrote a blues song that went through many incarnations (a rarity for me as they usually come out in one swoop and need some minor tweaking), called "the mandolin blues" about playing mando instead of other therapeutic possibilities when you feel the blues in your mind and soul. played it for the first time at the keene music festival and it went over well, but last night, it came out soooooooooooooo good! it is a really old time feel tune using 7th chords and it was one of those situations where the song, the mood, etc... everything just worked.
anyway, just wanted to share with the rest of you mandobluesmen!

----------


## ShaneJ

Congrats! Now we're gonna have to hear it....

----------


## ira

hopefully will record it in the next month or 2. would love for folks on the cafe, and especially the blues section to give it a listen.

----------


## bluesmandolinman

yes please let us hear it !

did you play it solo at the keene music festival or with backup ? 

enjoy your playing

----------


## bjc

Ira, what a tease...Now I'm dying to hear it...you should've waited until it was recorded :-)

----------


## ira

i have a practice session before the festival on cd, not as tight or well done, but hey its da blues, and still pretty good. how do i post something that large on this site? how else can i share? suggestions?

----------


## ShaneJ

ira, you can upload your song to the Mandolin Project site used for the "Song of the Month" deal here. Mandolin Project

Actually, you have to go to the Yahoo group site to upload the file. Go to the link above, scroll to the bottom of the page FAQs, and click on "How do I upload my song?". It'll tell you how. The Yahoo group is here.

----------


## ira

i'll give it a shot tom. i hope folks take it with a grain of salt as it was just a hanging out and trying it out time at a friends house with an ambient mike.

----------


## ira

uploaded to mandolin project/yahoo files for your listening pleasure-enjoy!

----------


## Jonathan Reinhardt

just to say it was mighty good at Keene, too. 

rasa

----------


## arbarnhart

The recording volume is a little low, but the song sounds great!

----------


## ira

thanks alot abarnhart
hey rasa-thanks to you as well, harder for me to judge at keene due to the crowd factor and as we played it just before reuben (my son) did his disappearing act!

----------


## arbarnhart

Any chance you might share words/music? I am thinking of going to a local blues jam one of these days and it would be nice to have something I am sure would be unique but sound good. I was able to crank the recording up loud enough to enjoy, then forgot about the setting and almost had a heart attack when the *DING!!!!* sounded as a new email arrived.

----------


## ira

send me a pm with your email, and i'll send it to you. it is flattering for anyone to want to play my songs. if you haven't been to the local blues jam you should check what its all about. the one near me is great, but loud, electric and ensemble in nature, therefore i play harp but not mando when i go. easier to play acoustic and play something unique at an open mic forum.
anyway- thanks for your kind words, and looking forward to your pm to send you lyrics/chords.

----------


## arbarnhart

I play some with neighbors and we are talking about practicing a set of 3 songs (the set limit at the local blues jam) and there are 3 of us - a "nothing-but-guitar" (quite talented; just has no interest in playing anything else) player, me and a guy who primarily plays guitar but can play just about anything (last night the 3 of us were jamming and he brought a banjo that was missing 2 strings and still sounded great). The most local jam is primarily electric, but they do have a few acoustic players show up and play (mostly Piedmont blues, because this is the Piedmont). There are a couple of other local acoustic jams that I need to check out also. I am really not good enough for general jamming in an advanced crowd, but I can practice a short set and play with my buddies.

Here is some info about my local blues org.

----------


## ira

check your pm inbox for lyrics/chords. looks like a great org to have locally. wish i had that near me.:blues:

----------


## arbarnhart

I have the recording in MP3 and I took the liberty of amplifying it, but kept the credits intact of course. But Yahoo has defeated mt attempts at uploading it so far. It's 4M.

----------


## arbarnhart

I got the MP3 up on Yahoo.

----------


## ira

thanks so much my friend!

----------


## ShaneJ

Alright! Now I can hear it! I must have a setting in Firefox that prevents me from streaming .wma's. The mp3 works fine. 

Cool sounding song...nice picking...fitting gravely blues singing voice! I'll admit I can't make out many of the words, but that's they way it goes with quick home recordings - no gripes here. Even though I can't tell why you've got the blues, it sounds like you got 'em! Cool song!

----------


## bluesmandolinman

Ira
Finally i could hear your song and I like it very much.
Good lyrics , good singing and a very cool solo you play starting at 1:50 min .
Thanks for sharing ! And keep that recorder available in your next practicing sessions

----------


## LKN2MYIS

Ira -

 Having trouble getting it.

 Any chance you can eMail me chords/tab/MP3?

 Private eMail: sposato AT optonline DOT net

          It would be appreciated greatly.

                John

----------


## ira

john, have you tried the mp3 version on the yahoo site??? should be open for anyone (i'll get in and try to get rid of the wma file today).

----------


## LKN2MYIS

Ira -

 Yes. For some reason it hates me.

          John

----------


## arbarnhart

I think Yahoo has had some issues lately. It took me a few tries to get it up there and I didn't do anything different to get around the problems; I just kept trying every now and then until it worked.

----------


## ira

john, 
i will send it out to you today. andy- assume you beat me to the punch in deleting the wma file-thanks.

----------


## arbarnhart

No, I didn't delete it; I don't have privileges to do that. Probably another helpful community member who has admin privileges in the Yahoo group.

----------


## ira

thanks to whomever deleted the seemingly unopenable wma file.

----------


## ira

a number of folks pm'd me re: getting lyrics/chords-
just wondering if you've tried it out, and how it went?
did you play it by yourself with other musicians, both???
let me know..
peace,
ira:blues:

----------


## arbarnhart

I and my "porch mates" have played along with you, but for obvious reasons they want me to sing it and it isn't really my vocal style (as if I have one  ). I sing slow and not very well. "Hesitation Blues" is a double entendre' when I sing it (but I can sing it; that is more my style). But we like playing along with you. One of the guys has an iPod and powered speakers, so you are out on the porch with us!

----------


## ira

you are prob. better than you admit...hesitation blues- one of my favs when jorma sings it!
proud to be on the porch-wherever you may be!

----------

